# Help: My new rescue doggie wanted to play all night.



## saintmommy (Apr 14, 2010)

We just adopted our first rescue dog and yesterday was her first day with us. She is a Saint Bernard and is about 1yr old. We also have another Saint who is 19 months old and an 8 yr old English Mastiff. Phoebe was up most of the night trying to get someone to play with her. She and Teddy my other Saint played for hours yesterday and I thought for sure she had to be exhausted. Is this a behavior that is being exhibited because this was her first night with us, or is she confused about what goes on at night?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition! I tend to think that she needs a little more time for adjustment. Yesterday probably amped her up quite a bit..Getting a new home and all..A Whole new family.. Heck, Im even excited for her


----------



## JewelerSteve (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree.. When we added Daisy to our pack she was nearly out of control with excitement over the new home, new dogs, new people and everything else that goes with coming in to a new house.. It seems dogs either cower and hide for a week, or they go in to hyper mode and have trouble settling down..

I think things will get a lot better for you in a day or two once your new baby figure out this is her new home forever..


----------



## saintmommy (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks. I figured as much. I was just praying that she wasn't a bionic dog who didn't need sleep.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Most of my fosters have been like this as well; so much so that the first 3 days of every foster I swear I'm never, ever fostering again. I hate those first 3 days. =)


----------

